# Missing Some Dead Authors from Screensaver Rotation



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a DX with version 2.3.2 and I've recently noticed that some of my dead authors have gone missing from the screensaver rotation: Wilde, Milton, and Carroll.  Have I done something wrong?  Can I get them back?  

If some were going to disappear, those are not the ones I'd have chosen...

Thx!

P.S. I have tried resetting and nothing changed.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I know that Wilde disappeared with the 2.3 upgrade. I'm not sure if you can get him back.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> I have a DX with version 2.3.2 and I've recently noticed that some of my dead authors have gone missing from the screensaver rotation: Wilde, Milton, and Carroll. Have I done something wrong? Can I get them back?


I bought my K2i in October last year, I think it came with v2.3.3 and none of those three were on, so I would imagine they changed with the update. (They're not on my DX with v2.3.3 either). Frankly I'd be glad to get rid of all the dead authors and those awful fish and birds too. Can't wait for v2.5 so I can get my screensaver hack back on!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks.

I wish I could get rid of Hercules... he's ugly.  I don't mind the others too much.


----------



## dougmon (Feb 27, 2010)

Trophywife007 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I wish I could get rid of Hercules... he's ugly. I don't mind the others too much.


I have to say that the picture of Emily Dickinson sort of creeps me out. She looks near death.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I could do without her, too.  Give me back Oscar and Milton, please!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

> some of my dead authors have gone missing from the screensaver rotation


You say that like it's a bad thing. 

I've never considered any hacks for my K2, but when I get the 2.5 upgrade I'm definitely gonna look into getting some other screensavers.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Trophywife007 said:


> I could do without her, too. Give me back Oscar and Milton, please!


And Wilde freaks me out...
I am hoping one day for an easy way to add our own photos as backgrounds with resorting to hacks. I can do it on my phone and BB, so why not my Kindle?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 2, 2010)

I have noticed alot of comments reguarding the 2.5 upgrade and was wondering how to get it.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

It's hit and miss right now Elvis. There is no way to *get* it, per se, you can leave your wireless turned on and Amazon will send it when they're ready. They recently posted that they are making some adjustments to the update and expect to release it in the coming weeks. Eventually, you'll be able to download it from Amazon's site and install it manually if you don't want to wait for your Kindle to update automatically. You'll know when that's available, because the chatter here will explode! =)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

How were so lucky to get them to disappear? I still have all of them (which is why my screensaver hack went right back on) Oscar Wilde mocks me. I swear whoever programmed my Kindle set Oscar to show up 3x as often as all the others. 

For now, I have a very pretty butterfly.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

dougmon said:


> I have to say that the picture of Emily Dickinson sort of creeps me out. She looks near death.


She's #1 on my hit-list! What an awful picture! The dead fish & birds have got to go too. Aren't there any _attractive _ dead authors in the world?


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

Emily Dickenson scares my children.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> How were so lucky to get them to disappear? I still have all of them (which is why my screensaver hack went right back on) Oscar Wilde mocks me. I swear whoever programmed my Kindle set Oscar to show up 3x as often as all the others.
> 
> For now, I have a very pretty butterfly.


The 2.3.3 update changed the screensavers. If you had the hacks on and didn't get that one, you would still have all the original dead authors.


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm probably the only person on earth who really likes the dead authors, fish, etc. Why? I don't know! I just think they are pretty. I have looked at other screensavers that people use with the hack, and none of them appeal to me nearly as much as the dead authors.

If I had my choice, I'd probably choose the pictures that came with my k2i. But I still think it would be cool for all of us to be able to use whatever pictures we want to use.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

CaroleC said:


> But I still think it would be cool for all of us to be able to use whatever pictures we want to use.


Yes, or at least get to pick and choose from the ones they've provided. I like Joyce, Woolf, Steinbeck and Christie, and wouldn't mind being able to deep six Dickinson, Austen, and that creepy "Hercules". I can't help but think Mr. Dumas would have preferred that the bags under his eyes not be reproduced in such detail.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I'd love it if Stowe disappeared from my screensavers.  That left claw-like hand of hers just creeps me out.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Andra said:


> The 2.3.3 update changed the screensavers. If you had the hacks on and didn't get that one, you would still have all the original dead authors.


I have 2.3.3 and still have Wilde. I'm pretty sure I have Milton too, but I don't pay too much attention to him. Wilde really creeps me out and he's the main reason I use the screensaver hack.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

It's been so long since I've see Wilde I can't remember what he looked like.  He and some of the others must have disappeared when my K updated to 2.3.2 in Dec.  I could live without "the claw" too!  

Maybe I can find some lovely new hacks that have the Eiffel Tower, Big Ben, Tower Bridge, etc.  That would be nice.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Trophywife007 said:


> Maybe I can find some lovely new hacks that have the Eiffel Tower, Big Ben, Tower Bridge, etc. That would be nice.


I take it you already have the screensaver hack installed? I'll go look for some "Euro touristy" images for you and post them in a little while in the screensaver thread. (I think I posted an Eiffel Tower image awhile ago - browse the screensaver link in my sig to find it.)

Edit: Just posted the requested images *here*.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't have the screensaver hack... I've upgraded to 2.5 and I believe there are no hacks yet available?  If I understand correctly we have to wait for someone to create it?  Anyway I'd definitely be interested when everything is updated to the latest and greatest 2.5.2.  I've already checked out your DX screensavers and they look beautiful!


----------

